# Need Help Identifying Possible Head Badge



## menotume (Apr 2, 2016)

I recently found this item while metal detecting a property which dates back to 1787. It is 1 7/8" wide by 2 1/2" tall. It's flattened out, but still looks like it could be a head badge.

John Wanamaker was a large department store in Philadelphia and did make a line of bicycles in the 1890's.  I am trying to identify the piece and place an approximate age on it.  Is it really from a bicycle?


----------



## filmonger (Apr 2, 2016)

Bicycle Cat 1897 for download pdf
http://digital.hagley.org/cdm/compoundobject/collection/p268001coll12/id/10836/rec/9



 

 

 



 











See Wikipedia for more...part of the info below...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanamaker's


*Wanamaker's*department store was the first department store in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, and one of the first department stores in the United States. At its zenith in the early 20th century, Wanamaker had department stores, located both in Philadelphia, and two locations in New York City; at Fourth Avenue and Ninth Street, and the other at 770 Broadway. Both employed extremely large staffs. By the end of the 20th century in the shopping-mall era, there were 16 Wanamaker's outlets, but after years of change the chain was bought by Albert Taubman,[3] and added to his previous purchase of Woodward & Lothrop, the Washington, D.C., department store. In 1994, Woodies, as it was known, filed for bankruptcy. The assets of Woodies were purchased by the May Company Department Stores and JCPenney. In 1995, Wanamakers transitioned to Hecht's, one of the May Company brands.[4] As of 2012, the occupant of the former Philadelphia Wanamaker's Department Store is Macy's Center City.





Info on the Dept store Museum..
http://www.thedepartmentstoremuseum.org/2010/06/john-wanamaker-philadelphia.html


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 2, 2016)

The Wheelmen site has the Wanamaker Continental and Continental Jr. both being available in 1910.

http://www.thewheelmen.org/sections/bicyclebrands/bicyclebrands.pdf


----------

